
Polyglot programming communities - avrmav
Is there any slack&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;whatever community or resources (newsletters etc) where people discuss general concepts about programming languages?<p>Any related conferences other than Curry On?
======
runT1ME
[http://lambdaconf.us/](http://lambdaconf.us/)

^ Fantastic conference btw. Very beginner friendly, welcoming, and intelligent
speakers and attendees. Talks are all rated by general background knowledge
needed, and an unparalleled 'hallway track'.

------
DonaldFisk
[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org](http://lambda-the-ultimate.org)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/)

------
jchassoul
[http://www.lambdadays.org](http://www.lambdadays.org)

